
Google versus Microsoft who shapes the augmented future? - dsr12
http://infinityleap.com/google-versus-microsoft-who-shapes-the-augmented-future/
======
mobshrapp
Facebook. VR is the best entry point to AR and in the end it's all about
people - which FB has more so than MSFT or Alphabet

